# Urea....entailing info.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had this info on Urea in my files and since it is Spring and we have had some discussion on Urea, I thought I would pass it along. This comes from the Univ. of MN...up in Cy's country. Quite a load of info, but still a good read.

Regards, Mike

Fertilizer Urea


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The article mentions using it in animal feeds. One year we were hailed out and were short of hay. We had quite a little corn to silage which we stored in silage bags. I did a lot of studying and dicided to add urea. It actually worked very well in this manner and saved us a lot of money we didn't have. A neighbor used anhydrus on straw bales that year and got by okay. Its always amazed me what you can do when your back is to the wall! Mel


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Great article!. Thanks

I have used a loss rate of 5%/day. The last few years I've always had my urea treated with Agrotrain to slow down the release losses and as insurance against no rain. Agrotain is supposed to cut the evaporation rate down by inhibiting the urease enzyme reaction.

Several years ago, before Agrotain was available, I spread 100 acres the day before it was "supposed" to rain, didn't get a drop for at least two weeks--I figure 90% went into the air!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ralph, my local co-op sprays on a product called Nutri-sphere onto Urea which basically does the same as your Agrotain. Also, it is supposed to make the urea, once dissolved into the ground by rain, release slower making it available for a few more weeks. They charge $60/ton to spray Urea with this product. How much this helps is debatable, but I feel like it is worth at least what it costs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Mike, my dealer only uses Nutrisphere as well. From what I've read, it's not as good as Agrotain but they only charge $20/ton so I figure it's better than nothing. Last year it was discussed and Vhaby made a comment that Agrotain was better but didn't elaborate....Hopefully he'll jump in on this thread and enlighten us.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

$20 a ton vs. $60/ton here.....that doesn't surprise me....my local co-op just completed a $4 million remodel/expansion. Guess that explains things somewhat.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I think Nutrisphere and Agrotain are both urease enzyme inhibiters, so they should have the same action. I don't remember what FS charges for Agrotrain.

Ralph


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Argrotain is a urease inhibitor. Nutrisphere is a polymer coating that slows down the moisture transfer. Lots of good research on Agrotain, and it lives up to it's claim according to end users. Nutrisphere has much less data to support it's claims, and users report mixed results. I have no idea what it costs because I've never used any. I intend to use some Agrotain this year given what the weather was like last year and I'm tired of losing sleep over if it's gonna rain or not after ordering up a bunch of fertilizer!!!,,








Steve


----------

